

How Failure Is Viewed in the Innovation Community: Seattle Startups and VCs Weigh In - gthuang
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2009/01/16/how-failure-is-viewed-in-the-innovation-community-seattle-startups-and-vcs-weigh-in/

======
ltimmerman
This is a very thoughtful piece about the culture of a region, and how
supportive it is when entrepreneurs fail.I'm guessing regional economic
boosters outside of San Francisco and Boston might want to read this and learn
some lessons they can apply at home.

